# Where To Get A Decent Strap



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey I just picked this Vostok up off ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130491732242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

where is a good place to get a strap for it? I'm thinking a black leather one.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Faijex said:


> Hey I just picked this Vostok up off ebay
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130491732242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> where is a good place to get a strap for it? I'm thinking a black leather one.


RLT Heavy Duty Nylon Strap for those babies!!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I just picked this Vostok up off ebay
> ...


wow those looks pretty sweet


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just don't buy any Eastern European leather straps.  They are terrible.

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I've not seen a Komandirskie with that case before. I hope when you get it you'll do us some nice photos. 

I have mine on a NATO, but shh....don't tell Kutusov....


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good catch, Faijex!

The 2 o'clock crown is relatively unusual and rarely crop up in this good condition. I'd like one!

And Kutusov's right - they're great on RLT heavy duty nylon (from this site - brown link/button top left).

But he's in denial about the fact that they're also cool on NATO straps, as Alex says.

They're so cheap, you could try both


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> But he's in denial about the fact that they're also cool on NATO straps, as Alex says.


No, I'm most certainly not!!! I deny all of those accusations!!


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Good catch, Faijex!
> 
> The 2 o'clock crown is relatively unusual and rarely crop up in this good condition. I'd like one!
> 
> ...


I might do that actually, I accidentally won this in another bid after I won the other one,










so I guess I'll be sorting out two straps now


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Mickie500 (Phoenix Straps) has some "Italian silky nylon" NATOs that might suit that silent service watch. I got one, haven't changed straps yet, though.

I also bought some of Roy's straps, they're great. He has a few that I think are Phoenix, you'd want confirm with him.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

AlexC1981 said:


> I've not seen a Komandirskie with that case before. I hope when you get it you'll do us some nice photos.
> 
> I have mine on a NATO, but shh....don't tell Kutusov....


OK so I ordered a NATO from Roy now, but I just realized I might have ordered the wrong size, I feel like I read somewhere these are 18mm, or did I just Imagine that and order completely the wrong size? I guess worst case scenario I wont be able to wear it for a couple days while I get the right one sorted out.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Faijex said:


> OK so I ordered a NATO from Roy now, but I just realized I might have ordered the wrong size, I feel like I read somewhere these are 18mm, or did I just Imagine that and order completely the wrong size? I guess worst case scenario I wont be able to wear it for a couple days while I get the right one sorted out.


No, you didn't imagined it. It's 18mm... if you had gone with the 2 piece strap you probably wouldn't be able to fit it because of the plastic tubes in the loops and seams. But a Nato is flexible enough, you may be able to fit it although 2mm might be a bit too much...

Has Roy mailed the straps to you yet? If not, contact him and ask for the right size.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > OK so I ordered a NATO from Roy now, but I just realized I might have ordered the wrong size, I feel like I read somewhere these are 18mm, or did I just Imagine that and order completely the wrong size? I guess worst case scenario I wont be able to wear it for a couple days while I get the right one sorted out.
> ...


Oh thats good, I ordered 18mm, I was worried they'd be too small(idk why I decided they might be)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Faijex said:


> Oh thats good, I ordered 18mm, I was worried they'd be too small(idk why I decided they might be)


...and I automatically assumed you ordered the 20mm, a more "universal" size. All Vostok Komandirskies and Amphibias have 18mm lugs except the big Ministry type cases which go with 22mm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Faijex said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thats good, I ordered 18mm, I was worried they'd be too small(idk why I decided they might be)
> ...


Sweet, Cheers for the help. Oh BTW, I was gonna pick up a heavy duty, but he is out at the moment. so I picked up a 2 piece Nato as well, Roy is pretty legit to deal with.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The last order I placed with Roy came in under 24 hours. I was impressed!


----------

